# Fly Line For The Surf



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I was reading an article about fly fishing the surf, and it said something that seems to make sense...thought I'd run it by y'all.

This guy says that you should use an intermediate sinking line for surf fishing because it will get just below the waves and not get carried back to the shore as quickly as a floating line...which rides the waves and gets swept back very quickly.

Makes sense...but I wonder how much difference it _really_ makes. I mean, you guys have stood in the surf...you know what its like...theres a lot of power in those waves, regardless of the whether or not its sub-surface.

What do you think?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have fished the surf with floating line and worked just fine. Easier to pick up too.

Also, try fishing from the second bar . . . . back towards shore. Sometimes there are good fish in the first gut.


----------



## Tailingloop (Jan 21, 2011)

Intermediate sink _tip_ is helpful with presentation of subsurface flies in the surf.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually, that a great idea....I have a sink-tip set, _if_ I even need to get that far down beneath the surface anyway.

Headed to Mexico in a couple weeks...plan on doing a lot of surf fishing around the resort. Caught a nice jack last year (see avatar pic) on a 6wt and a mean little cuda on a gold spoon.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

So how do you get the avatar pic to show up on your posts


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Go into your profile and go to "customize profile"...in the column on the left hand side, go to "edit avatar". You can upload it directly (must be shrunk down) or you can put in a link to a pic thats hosted on a website.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Line depends on the wave action. Trying to keep a floating line out of real waves is futile. Not only that, you lose a direct connection to the leader/fish when waves make for illogical retrieves. Intermediate lines are practical and useful for a lot of different situations. Considering the Texas heat, you would want a mono core.


----------

